# 2.25" hose for shopvac



## ztill (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Folks -

I am moving toward getting a HF DC, but for now want to attach a pre-separator to my shopvac from lowes I measured the diameter of the opening on the vac and it is 2.25" wide. I've searched quite a bit on google for anyplace selling a hose for a reasonable price, but have no luck. Would any of you have any recommendations where I can get this?

- One option is to use a 2.25 to 4 convertor and use 4" all around, but I suspect the suction will reduce significantly.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Shop vac hoses are generaly 2-1/2" or 1-1/4", depending on the shop vac. If the hose to your vac is the 2-1/2" size then it sounds like you need to go from 2-1/2 down to a 2-1/4 to fit your separator.

Check Grizzly Industrial 
Hose- 2-1/2×10' .....Item #D4212…...for $11.95
Couple - 2-1/4 -2-1/2 ….Item #D4246….for $1.50
or
Hose Adapter - 2-1/4 - 2-1/2…Item #W2046…for $3.95

http://www.grizzly.com/home.aspx


----------



## ztill (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful information kdc68.

Wanted to clarify a minor detail (I am measuring twice before I buy  )

I have seen multiple posts that have said hoses are usually 2-1/2" or 1-1/4". The shopvac spec says it is 1-1/4" and it is on the sucking end. However, I measured the OD (using calipers) of the male hose where is connects to the vac itself, I got ~ 2.25". Perhaps the opening on the can is tapered and can accept a 2.5". Not sure if anyone has any knowledge on this.

For the part # you have provided for the grizzly, when they say 2-1/4" - do they mean the OD?


----------



## paulnwa (May 22, 2011)

The shop vac you linked to from Lowes specifies 1 1/4" hose! Is that a misprint? I thought I had seen 2 1/4" shop vac hose in lengths at Lowes.


----------



## ztill (Feb 4, 2013)

Paul - It is 1-1/4" on the OD of sucking end (where you attached the cleaning accessories to).


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I have two vacs, one with 1 1/4" and another with 2 1/2" hose. My 1 1/4" vacuum has the same port as yours, it's smaller than 2 1/2", but much bigger than the rest of the hose.

What about using 2" PVC between the vac and separator? You could build up a layer of weatherstripping and/or hockey or handlebar tape at the vac end, which would make it easily removable. Simply wind on layers until you get a press fit. At the separator end, you could use a standard PVC flange, or a short section of bicycle inner tube and hose clamps.

Put both items on a flat board with 4 wheels, and roll it where you need it. Need the vac alone? Unplug the 2" pipe, and walk away with the vacuum.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*ztill*....ok….gotcha….I have the Grizzly hose adapter (W2046). One end the OD is 2-1/4", so it should fit the hole in your vac. The other end the OD is 2-1/2" and will fit a 2-1/2" hose.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

in case you have easier access to it, pool hose (available at any pool supply store) comes around that size and is smooth on the inside yet flexible.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

@OP - I have the Shop Vac with 2 1/4 inch hose. I hooked a dust Deputy to it and it worked pretty good. However, I have lately plumbed in a 4 inch manifold to my table saw with a couple of 45 deg "y", one of which is a 2 1/4 into 4 inch (for the router table). But still the final connection to the Dust Deputy is 2 1/4". My suction has suffered considerably. I am also thinking seriously about upgrading to a bigger dust collector.

Note: My setup works OK for the table saw but can't keep up with the jointer or planer.
Note 2: There is no dust in the shop vac and the filter is clean!


----------



## ztill (Feb 4, 2013)

*@kdc68* Appreciate your assistance on this. I would need a short (2 feet) hose to go from the vac to the separator. Is there a short one you'd recommend? I will get the D4212 hose to suck in the dust. I am not sure if there are going to be any fitting problems if I cut this long hose.

*@MT_Stringer*: Thanks for that info - I'll stick with 2.5" hose for now. I will get a DC very soon.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*ztill*..Well…here is some info on short 2-1/2 hose
--Rocklers has a 2-1/2" flex form hose. Expands from 12" to 36" and holds it shape. I have one on my drill press and works well. The cost is $17.19. Item # is 29996. Rocklers also has the same hose in a kit. Includes 2 hose fittings for shop vac and 2 nozzles for $21.19. Item# 33646
--Peachtree offers similar hose, $12.99 item #0482. And a similar kit, $19.99 item#0501
--Woodcraft offers three kits. Similar to ones above. Item#'s 150512 $20.99,#153515 $15.79,or #149580 $16.79.
I have recent catalogs here at my computer desk, so pricing should be right. If I was you, since it sounds like your are gonna order from Grizzly anyway, and if you don't want a "flex" hose, I'd order 2 of the 10' hoses. (Which would be cheaper) Take one 10 foooter and cut off what you need and save the rest for down the road. This way you make one order, pay shipping once, and get it all at the same time…
FYI…if you cut down the 10 footer, make a nice clean cut with a sharp utility knife. I've done it….Don't forget hose clamps, if you don't have them already


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just to muddy the already murky waters a little more; I ordered a 4" to 2-1/2" adapter online to connect my TS to my shopvac hose and it was exactly that, the 4" end matched my port exactly, I had to buy a tapered fitting from Woodcraft to attach it. It was only $4.75 but it was disappointing.


----------



## gcodom (Jan 11, 2011)

I feel your pain as I work through my own dust collection system. Sometime ago I built a Thein baffle and it work great in an old chemical bucket I had laying around. I just made a wooden top for it and all is well. Until I started trying to connect to all my equipment. I have a Rigid shop vac from Home Depot and the hose that comes with it is 2.35" OD and 2.0" ID except for the little cuffs on the end which are larger. I wanted to cut the hose and use it to connect all the equipment. Nothing fits inside a 2.0" ID hose. Yes, it is called a 2.5" hose but that is the OD of the female connector or the one that goes into the vac that is 2.5" OD. It has a 2.28" ID that the smaller ends will fit into just as they fit into dust coupling on the router table and such. Cutting the hose to use in other runs was a problem until I discovered that 2.5" PVC coupling or elbow is exactly 2.38" ID the same as the hose itself. Now I know this is backwards but it works great. I simply use the 2.5" PVC pipe to take to a coupler and slide my hose into the couple on the other end. I also have found I can glue a normal hose end to the other side of the coupler to use in a regular dust port. I also apply a little tape to help hold the hose in place it in case I give it a might tug but otherwise it works well without it. My blast gates are shop made so I could configure them to the PVC pipe. I saved a lot of money doing this way but it did cause a lot of heading scratching before I got it all worked out. As far as that cut hose, well I cut what I needed from the middle of a 20' hose leaving the ends intact and then connected the two remaining pieces with a PVC coupler that gives me another 10 foot or so of additional hose in case I want to clean up the shop.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Is this what you are looking to do or something likes this?


----------



## polaski (Jan 26, 2015)

It's a mess. A couple years ago there was no one in the Woodcraft store who could give me an answer. I don't think they understood the question, I guess. All I want to do is splice two seemingly identical hoses together.
It would be easiest to find a hose coupler and a couple of end clamps, but if they don't fit, easy becomes expensive. I asked the guys painting the pouse and they suggested coupling the two identical hoses together with duct tape.

DUCT TAPE! why didn't I think of that? it's not as if the shop is going to move somewhere else. I'll try duct tape.

When in doubt, duct tape. Huh!


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are 2 options for homemade hose connectors.

*WOOD SOLUTION:*

You can always do what I've done … I make my hose adaptors out of plywood. Glue 2 pieces of 3/4 inch plywood together that's about 5 in X 10 inches. After the glue sets, draw a circle in one half for HOSE END #1 and draw a circle in the other half of the glue up for HOSE END #2. Using the same center point on both holes, draw another circle around both holes that's 3/4 inch bigger than the largest circle you just drew. Now all you have to do is drill/cut out the center holes and use a drum sander to carefully fit it to their respective holes.

When you have that done, cut the outer circles and then glue them together.

Now you have your own custom vac hose connector.

If you have a lathe, you can do the same thing after gluing 4 squares of plywood together and turn the inside and outside holes on the lathe.

*PVC SOLUTION:*

Another option is to get some Schd 80 PVC pipe close to the diameter you need and then use a heat gun to soften it up and STRETCH or SHRINK the ends to match the hoses you want to join. Here is a *video* that will explain it.

Hope this helps.


----------

